# Arghhh, which bike?



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, I'm fully aware of the can of worms I'm about to open, so I'll state the following ahead of time to set the stage...

1. Yes, I know that fit is super-important
2. I understand the concept of slim-marging, low overhead business modeling
3. I'm an 'advanced beginner' cyclist

so, here it is. I'm looking to upgrade my current ride (which, while advertised as aluminum, I'm fairly certain is actually depleted uranium), a Scattante R-560. Not a bad bike for a beginner...it moved me from liking cycling as a way to avoid running to enjoying it immensely. Ironic, since I also enjoy running a lot more now too...weird. Anyhow, I've been researching for a while..looked at Orbea, Trek, Cervelo, and another Scat. I've dreamt big and looked at Willier and Argon. The problem is that I can't really do much within the budget I've set ($2000 +/-) in those brands. The short list is down to a 2007 Ridley Excalibur from Competitive Cyclist, and I take what send me (the frame is the right size), a Moto Immortal of some stripe, or a Kestrel Talon. I'd like a fairly well rounded bike...something that will handle club rides as well as the occasional Cat 5 or sprint triathlon. I'm sure that the forum denizens will have an opinion or two, so let me have em with both barrels. The way I see it, the more info I have, the better off I'll be.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## bbronov (Jul 15, 2010)

Correction: Ridley Compact w/ Rival


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

I had(still have the bare frame) an immortal force, and now ride a Ridley Boreas(similar to the Compact). The head tube is fairly short on the immortal frame. Otherwise there is nothing really wrong with the immortal. I won a cat 5 crit on it. Though personally I feel the Ridley is stiffer, and handles a tad more consistent. I really went away from the immortal b/c I wanted a taller head tube to give me a little more flexability with the fit. I am all leg, so I was having to run all the spacers under the stem and a big angle stem pointed up to get me in my comfort zone.


----------

